# Peitition For Disabled Continence Changing Facilities



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I know I've put a post here before about this , but I can't find the original post 

I'm petitioning to the government for ALL cities in the UK to provide Disabled Continence Changing Facilities. You get disabled toilets and baby changes but there is nowhere to change a Disabled Child/Adult. Your only option is having to change them on the floor or back of a car which is not easy for the carer and it's degrading and undignified to the Disabled Person.

All these places have to do is provide a hoist and changing couch within their toilets. It's not that hard to do. These could even be incorporated within Baby Change facilities

There are a few places round the UK who do provide Disabled Changing but not enough.

Quite a few from here have already signed it, but if you haven't I would be most grateful.

http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/dischange/

Thank you for your help

Vicki x x x

**This post contains an external link which fertilityfriends.co.uk are not responsible for it's content**


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Have just signed for you XXXXX


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't remember if I already signed.

Will it when I try tell me if I have?


----------



## Gibby (Jun 13, 2004)

Hi Vicky

I have just signed this too, good luck!!!

Luv Susan x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Siobhan1 said:


> I can't remember if I already signed.
> 
> Will it when I try tell me if I have?


I think it will.

Keep it going peeps!!


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

All done....Vicky, I really can't think why it isn't a facility already    It really does make me so mad.  Our friends daughter has CP and when I am out with them, I see how difficult it is to change Maria.  I really hope that this petition helps.

Love

Jo xxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

I signed it first time round - its well worth it

if you have already signed it you should be able to fine you name (if you use ctrl + F you can find you name quicker)

xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

If get more than 200 signatures I should get a government response!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Have signed it for me and chris hun x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

done Vicky  

xxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

I went to do it and found my name was there i dont remember doing it      

will go n sign it for my family aswell


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*all done. im appalled at the lack of amenities for young adults and adults*


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Totally agree with this and have signed it just now

Sarah x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Thank you everybody for you help.

Keep it going x x


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

I have just signed it from me & my DH, so hope this is actioned.

Jennie
  x


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Just signed it

Helen
x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Oops, sorry, just seen this and signed. 

C~x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Have signed & emailed the link to my address book


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Awwww cheers peeps you're all fab x x x


----------

